# Acheter un G5 en Allemagne?



## ngonabass (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis tout nouveau sur le site...je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un G5 d'occase, et je vois pas mal d'annonces sur Ebay provenant d'allemagne. Y a-t-il un quelconque souci à acheter un G5 venant de ce pays ou pourrais-je l'utiliser en France sans problème? Je sais, certains vont ricaner en lisant ce message mais je les prie de bien vouloir garder leurs sarcasmes pour eux...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Le premier problème sera la prise format allemand, mais ça ça se trouve même en décharge...


----------



## mog (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour! et bienvenue sur ce site!
Pas de soucis, c'est un forum mac, l'ambiance est sympa donc, pas de ricanements.

A mon avis, il n'y a aucun problème à acheter un Mac Allemand, mais pense tout de même aux frais de douanes!
Pour ce qui est de la langue du système, OS X est multilingue.


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> , mais pense tout de même aux frais de douanes!



Il n'y a pas la libre ciculation des biens dans l'union européenne?


----------



## CBi (27 Septembre 2005)

Pour un appareil encore sous garantie = seuls les portables bénéficient apparemment d'une garantie internationale.
Pour un appareil avec clavier = évidemment il faudra soit s'adapter au clavier allemand, soit racheter un clavier (29 Euros).


----------



## mog (27 Septembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas la libre ciculation des biens dans l'union européenne?



Ah si bien sur! :rose: 
Désolé! Réflexe de Suisse. Ah la la, la faute à ces irreductibles Neinsager.


----------



## ngonabass (27 Septembre 2005)

Merci les gars (et les filles?)
J'étais loin de me douter que les prises n'étaient pas les mêmes que chez nous...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas la libre ciculation des biens dans l'union européenne?



oui mais.....
j'achete souvent en allemagne et tout depends du vendeur ou du site de ce qu'il declare  sur le paquet.
pour certains je paye le dedouanement , pour d'autres pas 

voila un exemple de ce que j'ai payé cette eté

Total 67.41 EUR
Frais d'expédition 5.95 EUR
Majoration étranger 4.04 EUR
Majoration taxe sur la valeur ajoutée 2.41 EUR  donc difference de tva entre allemagne et france
Somme totale 79.81 EUR


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Septembre 2005)

Hein mon Mini à une garentie internationale


----------



## ngonabass (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui mais.....
> j'achete souvent en allemagne et tout depends du vendeur ou du site de ce qu'il declare  sur le paquet.
> pour certains je paye le dedouanement , pour d'autres pas
> 
> ...


----------



## ngonabass (27 Septembre 2005)

Mais comment faites-vous pour encadrer la citation???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

ngonabass a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment faites-vous pour encadrer la citation???




voila


----------



## tom_gab (30 Septembre 2005)

acheter en Allemagne n'est pas une mauvaise idée en soi, mais j'ai le souvenir que par le passé, les claviers étaient un peu différents de chez nous... (une touche spéciale double s par ex.)
peut-être qu'avec la révision de l'orthographe allemande il y a qq années, les claviers ont aussi changé. en tout cas, c'est une chose à vérifier à mon avis !


----------



## Mille Sabords (30 Septembre 2005)

Et oh ! vous oubliez que le clavier est différent déjà !
je me demande même si il n'est pas en Qwerty ?

edit : confirmé c'est du Qwerty + symboles spéciaux allemands


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

pour le clavier je peux vous confirmer cela lundi soir:
je reçois mon voisin allemand qui viens de s'installer en france , je lui demandera


----------



## elKBron (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le premier problème sera la prise format allemand, mais ça ça se trouve même en décharge...


et depuis quand les prises allemandes sont elles differentes des francaises ? huh ?:mouais:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le clavier je peux vous confirmer cela lundi soir:
> je reçois mon voisin allemand qui viens de s'installer en france , je lui demandera


et demande lui aussi si les prises sont differentes  et bon cours d allemand !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et depuis quand les prises allemandes sont elles differentes des francaises ? huh ?:mouais:
> 
> 
> et demande lui aussi si les prises sont differentes  et bon cours d allemand !





heumm  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: quelles prises?
pourrais-tu  me poster un lien ou une image ?
se sera  plus facile pour mon voisin et pour moi où souvent la "causette" n'est vraiment pas evidente


----------



## elKBron (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heumm  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: quelles prises?
> pourrais-tu  me poster un lien ou une image ?
> se sera  plus facile pour mon voisin et pour moi où souvent la "causette" n'est vraiment pas evidente


ben les prises electriques...  parce que bon, de souvenir elles sont identiques aux francaises, mais SM en doute, alors quitte a avoir une info fiable, autant qu elle vienne de ton voisin allemand


----------



## CBi (30 Septembre 2005)

Elles ne sont pas identiques, mais pour la plupart de type "C", qui se branche sans problème dans une prise française femelle de type "E".
Pour tout savoir sur les prises, voir ici


----------



## CBi (30 Septembre 2005)

Et voir le clavier allemand = ce n'est pas QWERTY mais QWERTZ !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

voila..... mon voisin est venu cet aprem et j'ai demandé .....

pour les prise electrique c'est pareil , il a branché son materiel electrique en france sans probleme

pour le clavier quant a lui il m'as dit que c'est pas pareil mais legerment, tres legerment different ....
 il a eu aucune difficulté a pianoter sur le clavier (pc ) francais qu'il a au travail


----------



## snowrider (3 Octobre 2005)

le clavier Allemand PC , sont vraiment déroutant !!!! 

je bosse sur clavier Francais et clavier suisse et je m'aquliamtte facilement a ces deux la mais allemand beurrrrrkkkkk mais bon un pack clavier souris/mollette sans fil logitech 100% mac compatible résoud ca ... 

par contre dans plusieurs post j'ai cru lire que la garantie n'était pas internationnal ? heuu la il faut qu'on m'explique car ca fait quelque temps qu'en europe tu peux acheter dans d'autres pays et tu n'a aucun souci a etre pris en charge par le constructeur. que soitinforamtqie ou meme voiture (alors que la l'investissement SAV est largement plus important que pour un ordi)

merci de m'éclairer le point de la garantie voulant aussi beneficier d'un voyage US ou autre pour ramener du matos Apple.


----------



## CBi (3 Octobre 2005)

snowrider a dit:
			
		

> par contre dans plusieurs post j'ai cru lire que la garantie n'était pas internationnal ? heuu la il faut qu'on m'explique car ca fait quelque temps qu'en europe tu peux acheter dans d'autres pays et tu n'a aucun souci a etre pris en charge par le constructeur. que soitinforamtqie ou meme voiture (alors que la l'investissement SAV est largement plus important que pour un ordi)
> 
> merci de m'éclairer le point de la garantie voulant aussi beneficier d'un voyage US ou autre pour ramener du matos Apple.



C'est très clair sur le site Apple = 
"Si le produit est portable, ce qui signifie qu?il peut fonctionner indépendamment sans cordon d?alimentation électrique, vous pouvez obtenir le service de garantie dans le monde entier. Toutefois, le service sera limité aux options disponibles dans le pays où le service est demandé. Si le produit n?est pas portable, le service de garantie pourra être limité au pays où le produit a été acheté. Les options du service, la disponibilité des pièces et les délais de traitement varient en fonction des pays. Vous pourrez être responsables des frais d?expédition et de transport si le produit ne peut pas bénéficier du service dans le pays dans lequel il se trouve."

texte complet de la garantie 
ici


----------



## snowrider (3 Octobre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> C'est très clair sur le site Apple =
> " Les options du service, la disponibilité des pièces et les délais de traitement varient en fonction des pays. Vous pourrez être responsables des frais d?expédition et de transport si le produit ne peut pas bénéficier du service dans le pays dans lequel il se trouve."



ce qui veut dire que si tu n'est pas dans un pays ou il y a un SAV apple ok tu renvoie ou tu l'a acheter. sinon il te le répare. d'ailleurs le titre de la page :GARANTIE MONDIALE veut bien dire que tu es garantie "presque partout" effectivement si tu achete en inde un apple et que tu va en patagonie , la si ca tombe en panne tu t'ennerve vite ... mais juridiquement de DE vers FR ok idem US -> FR 

enfin d'apres mon interprétation.


----------



## CBi (3 Octobre 2005)

En clair, ça veut dire qu'Apple PEUT répondre que pour faire marcher la garantie, il faut renvoyer la machine là où vous l'avez achetée.

Pour l'Allemagne, d'accord le risque est faible, mais pour les US attention en particulier au voltage = par exemple les e-macs ne sont pas équipés d'un transfo universel, mais configurés en 100-120 aux USA, 200-240V en Europe... Peut-être y a-t-il d'autres différences internes moins apparentes...


----------

